# [orbit] impossible de faire ma mise a jour (resolu)

## KeNNys

Bonjour à tous,

Voila je veux faire ma mise a jour Gentoo et la mise a jour plante sur orbit.

Pour ma Mise a jour je fais :

emerge --sync et ensuite un emerge -uDNav world

voici ce que j'ai aquand il veut mettre orbit.

Ce que je comprends pas c'est que je suis sur KDE.

 *Quote:*   

> make[5]: *** [orbit-name-server-2] Erreur 1
> 
> make[5]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/orbit-2.14.18/work/ORBit2-2.14.18/src/services/name »
> 
> make[4]: *** [all] Erreur 2
> ...

 

Merci

----------

## 22decembre

on manque d'infos...

il faut que tu découvre entre autre pourquoi tu installe ça :

```
emerge -uDNav --tree world
```

devrait te donner l'arbre des dépendances...

D'autre part, un bon truc, c'est de savoir sur quelle version de python tu bosse. Actuellement, il y a communément (du moins chez moi) deux python : python2.6 et 3.1. Tu switches entre les deux avec eselect. On va dire que 9 fois sur 10, ça permet d'emerger !

----------

## gglaboussole

pas d'idée sur ton erreur de compilation mais un conseil ne switch pas sur python 3... (désolé 22décembre de te contredire   :Wink:  )

----------

## KeNNys

trop tard j'ai switcher mais pas mieux toujours la même erreur lors du emerge -uDNav --tree world donc je suis revenue au 2.6

----------

## boozo

'alute

vu la sortie d'emerge c'est un bug semble-t-il (d'ailleurs c'est déjà rapporté --> see here)

Edit: typo

----------

## KeNNys

Merci

----------

